# Bay coloring and highlights



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

The highlights could be from 'pangare' or countershading, commonly seen in Haflingers. The white hair at the top of her dock might be a minimal expression of rabicano, a roan-like pattern (but not true roan).


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

Avna said:


> The highlights could be from 'pangare' or countershading, commonly seen in Haflingers. The white hair at the top of her dock might be a minimal expression of rabicano, a roan-like pattern (but not true roan).


neat!!! Thank you for the info!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Pangagre lightens the belly, flank, groin, inner legs, lower legs (coronet band and can extend up to fetlock), muzzle and around the eyes. In sorrels it can lighten the mane and tail too. I think the current theory is that it is a multigene effect. Because it is not a single gene you can see some or all of the areas lightened. I've seen Belgians with just the muzzle and back of the thigh but not any bays. The bays I have seen that are minimal had at least a white belly stripe along center underline, muzzle and in the soft spot of the flank. Interesting to see the thighs so obvious. I think the tail is just part of the "lightening" possible and it may be that the guard hairs in bays can be effected. I wish there would be more research for this gene.


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

QtrBel said:


> Pangagre lightens the belly, flank, groin, inner legs, lower legs (coronet band and can extend up to fetlock), muzzle and around the eyes. In sorrels it can lighten the mane and tail too. I think the current theory is that it is a multigene effect. Because it is not a single gene you can see some or all of the areas lightened. I've seen Belgians with just the muzzle and back of the thigh but not any bays. The bays I have seen that are minimal had at least a white belly stripe along center underline, muzzle and in the soft spot of the flank. Interesting to see the thighs so obvious. I think the tail is just part of the "lightening" possible and it may be that the guard hairs in bays can be effected. I wish there would be more research for this gene.


interesting! She has a the black "eyeliner" but under her lower black eyeliner she has a line of tan. I'll try to get a picture of it today to show you.


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

Found a pic of her eyeliner. I picked her for her personality but it's so cool she's unique in this way!!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

My brown has the "concealer" under the eye and a light spot like the doberman pinschers get above the eye. She also has more mealy coloration with cinnamon edging and her soft spots are light the closer to the belly and more cinnamon closer to the body. My bay with this has the white belly and mealy muzzle and though the soft spots are lighter they aren't that much different than her body color. Just looks faded.

Sweet looking little girl!


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

QtrBel said:


> My brown has the "concealer" under the eye and a light spot like the doberman pinschers get above the eye. She also has more mealy coloration with cinnamon edging and her soft spots are light the closer to the belly and more cinnamon closer to the body. My bay with this has the white belly and mealy muzzle and though the soft spots are lighter they aren't that much different than her body color. Just looks faded.
> 
> Sweet looking little girl!


 oooo can I see pictures of your cuties?

Also thank you! She is a darling for sure


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I'll dig some up tomorrow. Most are distance shots so I may have to grab some close ups. My photo editor is crappy and not working properly. Won't let me crop like I want.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

My thought is pangare as well.
She's lovely!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

She's beautiful

I've never seen a horse colored like that


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Here is the eye marking. They wouldn't stand still for anything else. It gets more pronounced as the nights continue to cool and winter woolies come in. She has also rubbed some of the top marking out.


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

Aww!!! I love it!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

As said it's pangere but to expand on that- if the mom is actually a Haflinger she is not a palomino she is a chestnut with flaxen and pangare (they all are lol! palomino is a different gene). So the baby got the color from dad but kept the pangare from mom, on a flaxen chestnut it's not so noticeable but on the darker color it's pretty striking


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

No idea what the colouring is called, but she sure is gorgeous! You seem to have hit the jackpot with her; cool personality and amazing colouring!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I missed mom was a haffie. Explains the white on the back of the thighs as that is common to them.


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

Here's photos of mom and Estrella when she was a baby


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

What sweet pictures!

As I suspected mom is flaxen chestnut with pangare, not palomino. But yes those colors look very similar! A very common mistake as they can be practically indistinguishable sometimes. They are different genetically and that's the trick in the foals coloring. Palomino is chestnut with cream, mom is chestnut with flaxen and pangare (flaxen lightens the mane and tail and can mimic palomino). If mom was actually a palomino and did not have pangare (which aside from specific breeds like Haffies is relatively uncommon) baby would look a LOT different despite mom appearing the same


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

Yogiwick said:


> What sweet pictures!
> 
> As I suspected mom is flaxen chestnut with pangare, not palomino. But yes those colors look very similar! A very common mistake as they can be practically indistinguishable sometimes. They are different genetically and that's the trick in the foals coloring. Palomino is chestnut with cream, mom is chestnut with flaxen and pangare (flaxen lightens the mane and tail and can mimic palomino). If mom was actually a palomino and did not have pangare (which aside from specific breeds like Haffies is relatively uncommon) baby would look a LOT different despite mom appearing the same


how cool! I had no idea. Every day you learn something new. Thank you for sharing your expertise!


----------



## InexcessiveThings (Oct 22, 2016)

I agree on the assessment of pangare. She looks like a mealy bay to me, coloration inherited from her dam. I would also say the light hairs at her dock are probably attributable to countershading/pangare, considering she's 1/2 haflinger. My gelding is rabicano, and the light hairs she has at her dock look different than his minimal skunk tail to me. Both mama and baby are very pretty!


----------

